# Ooznest Workbee CNC 4th axis wiring



## Lucky83 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi,
maybe someone have 4th rotary axis installed with their Workbee CNC? I'm planning on buing one from Aliexpress and just wonder maybe someone could direct me to any tutorial how to wire and set it up as i spent significant time searching but was unable to find any relevant info online..
My Workbee runs on Duet controller and rotary attachement is same as from this Aliexpress listing:








117.18US $ 7% OFF|80MM 3 jaw chuck A 4th rotary axis 65mm Center height tailstock for CNC Router Engraver Milling Machine laser engraving|Woodworking Machinery Parts| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Any help will be highly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! My first question would be about the driver required for this stepper motor; is there a dedicated driver or will you be piggybacking off another driver (X or Y)?

David


----------



## Lucky83 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi David,
CNC's runing of Duet controller which have 5 integrated motor drivers.



https://ooznest.co.uk/product/duet2/


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

you may want to verify that the controller can handle the current needs of the 4th axis stepper motor:
"Each driver can control up to 2.4A, this is enough for all NEMA17 Stepper Motors and most NEMA23 Stepper Motors"


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

